# Dosage of Panacur to treat Lungworm?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Going to do this as a preventative for Rupert. He is 30kg and vet says to give 3 x 4.5g sachets over the course of one week.

I had it in my head that he was going to need a lot more, is this right? There are lots of different websites and my brain is now mush and I am none the wiser! Vets super busy it's taken 24 hours to get that out of them an I'm at work til late now 

Any help massively appreciated!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You are not doing this as a preventative because you can not.
Angiostrongylosis vasorum is probably present in many many of our dogs at some time or another.
You are giving a wormer that (if he has them) will either eliminate them or bring them to a level whereby they will not be any danger.

Your vet has given you the dosage to do this. 

There have been experiments on dogs showing advanced signs of huge infestations, that have given a more intensive course. 
Rupert isn't showing any signs is he?

The most important thing, if you are worried, is to have a regular worming routine to deal with anything before it gets out of hand


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Going to do this as a preventative for Rupert. He is 30kg and vet says to give 3 x 4.5g sachets over the course of one week.
> 
> I had it in my head that he was going to need a lot more, is this right? There are lots of different websites and my brain is now mush and I am none the wiser! Vets super busy it's taken 24 hours to get that out of them an I'm at work til late now
> 
> Any help massively appreciated!


dexter used the panacur granuals,

we had to give him 2 sachets every day for 3 days. he was about 25 kgs at the time i think.

used a tablet this time was 3 tablets in one go job done! much easier


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

From Viovet...
*1g Sachet- treats 2kg of bodyweight
1.8g Sachet- treats 4kg of bodyweight
4.5g Sachet- treats 10kg of bodyweight
*
This was the guide that I used for Poppy so at 24kg she had 2 x 4.5g + 1 x 1.8g although it was just used as a general wormer so just the one dose. It did give her a runny tummy


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Just found this here Panacur Granules - Product Data Sheet

*For the control of lungworm Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri in dogs administer 50mg fenbendazole per 1kg (2.2lbs) bodyweight, daily for 7 consecutive days.
A repeat course of treatment may be required in some cases.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

totallypets said:


> Just found this here Panacur Granules - Product Data Sheet
> 
> *For the control of lungworm Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri in dogs administer 50mg fenbendazole per 1kg (2.2lbs) bodyweight, daily for 7 consecutive days.
> A repeat course of treatment may be required in some cases.*


 That is the dose used in most of the experiments on Angiostrongylus vasorum also, and it cleared them, but those dogs nearly all had a huge infestation and were showing signs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Going to do this as a preventative for Rupert. He is 30kg and vet says to give 3 x 4.5g sachets over the course of one week.
> 
> I had it in my head that he was going to need a lot more, is this right? There are lots of different websites and my brain is now mush and I am none the wiser! Vets super busy it's taken 24 hours to get that out of them an I'm at work til late now
> 
> Any help massively appreciated!


As far as I can see for the control of Lungworm in dogs based on the 22.2% granules its 50mg per 1Kg body weight daily for 7 consequestive days.

If Rupert is 30Kg x 50mg = 1500mg which is 1.5g (1000mg = 1g)
So he would need a total of 1.5g per day for 7 consequetive days 10.5Mg in total.

If the vet has given you 3 x 4.5g sachets thats a total of 13.5g to be given over the week so he has just rounded up to the next full sachet.

Not quite sure how you are supposed to divide the dose up over 7 days though, if he needs 1.5g per day for 7 days would probably have been easier to give 7 x 1.8g sachets making a total of 12.6g over the week.

Panacur Granules - Product Data Sheet


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

You can get panacur liquid which would be far easier to dose with accurately. It is the same strength as the cattle panacur and I used to use that for my bigger dogs as it is much cheaper and easier.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow awesome, thanks guys! I *think* my vet wanted 1/3 sachet a day and if I chucked away what I had left after 7 days he would be at 10.5g.

When I say as a preventative for Roo, I mean to stop him developing it enough to show symptoms etc, he seems OK its just suspected he could develop it.

Will see if the folk in [email protected] are any good at figuring out the liquid dosage, if they are I might get that one instead


----------



## Susan marr (Jun 30, 2017)

My 1yr old is 15kg and I've bought 3x 4.5 sachets, do I just split it over 7 days into 1.8 doses? Thanks xx


----------

